# image not printing with epson 1430



## rmajere (Apr 2, 2015)

I have an image made up of two different fonts and a simple vector object. The image had a texture effect from Fashion Factory (from advanced artists) applied. I converted the image to halftones using SimpleSeps 4. When I try to print with my epson 1430, the registration marks print, but the entire image area is blank. Contacting advanced artists did not solve the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Forgive me for asking such a simple question, is the printing preference in the halftone layer turned on?


----------



## rmajere (Apr 2, 2015)

I've checked and rechecked all the printer settings, it seems to be right. the only response I got from the software company was to make sure the composite option was on, which it was. The print preview from the printer window shows the image as it should be, but then no image.


----------



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

What illustration software program are you using? A problem like this most likely is not a problem with your 1430, but with the image/file itself. The printer can only print what's sent to it.

That said... does your printer print other images okay?


------------------------------------------------


rmajere said:


> I've checked and rechecked all the printer settings, it seems to be right. the only response I got from the software company was to make sure the composite option was on, which it was. The print preview from the printer window shows the image as it should be, but then no image.


----------



## rmajere (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm using corel draw x7, separation software is simpleseps4 from advanced artists. I've had other issues in the past, but never this one. The thing that gets me is that the print preview shows the image as it should be. Recently upgraded to windows10, that may be an issue.


----------

